# Where is OBD Diagnostic port on 1997 A6?



## Former90G60 (Dec 19, 2003)

Greetings all - it's all in the subject


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Where is OBD Diagnostic port on 1997 A6? (Former90G60)*

I think the 97 is the same as mine so...
At the bottom left of the driver side dash. Close to the hood release
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

